# What d'ya'll think of my new terrarium overhaul?



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's my new native mini habitat in the 5 gal. What do you think? 


Native critters include:
Red Back Salamanders
CB - my Red Belly Snake
Centipedes
Millipedes
sowbugs
earthworms

and some uninvited creatures....

Native plants include:
several types of wild ferns
mosses
mayflowers
white bleeding-heart
Jack-in-the-pulpit
gooseberry plant










sorry, Will take a better pic soon......


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looks great.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

wait, that's a 5 gallon tank? and you have a snake, salamanders, centipedes, milipedes, etc. in just a 5 gallon tank?  are you kidding? i wouldn't even keep 3 tiny hermit crabs in a 5 gallon tank...


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

the snake is - about 8 inches - full grown - salamanders are almost 3 inches, full grown, millipedes are only about 1 inch or less


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

does the snake eat the others? whenever i think of millepedes i think of the huge 9" long black ones.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

No, the native millipedes here are tiny tiny little things, as i said, 1 inch or less. you are thinking of the type you get in pet stores, probably - don't worry - i wouldnt put them in a five gal!  i basically put them in because they eat rotting vegitation. they are my 'cleaner uppers', same with the sowbugs.

CB - The Red Belly Snake - eats small earthworms and slugs.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't know there was that small of a variety of millipede. The ones out in the wild here can be 5 inches or more. It looks like a nice setup though. Good job.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A girl that likes snakes. wow. 

My wife gets all grossed out every time I suggest we get a eel like fish for any of the aquariums. I keep getting the longer and thinner loaches hoping she will get use to them so I can slip a eel into one of the aquariums some day. Her complaint is that they look to much like snakes.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i'm a girl and i like snakes. i would like to own one someday, a relatively small one, not sure on species yet though.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i like the look of the set-up. by the way thats a nice yellow lab in your avatar. what size tank do u keep him in. im just curious because i would like to own one one day. also, where i your snake native to? i bet its pretty cool!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> A girl that likes snakes. wow.
> 
> My wife gets all grossed out every time I suggest we get a eel like fish for any of the aquariums. I keep getting the longer and thinner loaches hoping she will get use to them so I can slip a eel into one of the aquariums some day. Her complaint is that they look to much like snakes.



I LOVE SNAKES and ANY type of reptile! My dream job would be Herpatologist but too much $$ and too long in University for me...

Yeah I want an eel too. Would like to have a ropefish even more!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> i like the look of the set-up. by the way thats a nice yellow lab in your avatar. what size tank do u keep him in. im just curious because i would like to own one one day. also, where i your snake native to? i bet its pretty cool!


TY, and TY. The Yellow Lab is just in a 20 gal for now with some other Mbuna.

The snake is native to my area and I guess the eastern part of North America.
It is known as the Copperbelly or Red Belly Snake. Found her in my back yard...

Not to be confused with the endangered 'Central Red Belly Snake' (I think thats what its' called.)

Here's a couple pics of her:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Characin Gal said:


> I LOVE SNAKES and ANY type of reptile! My dream job would be Herpatologist but too much $$ and too long in University for me...
> Yeah I want an eel too. Would like to have a ropefish even more!


Yea the education costs quite a bit and the pay on the other end is minimal in most cases.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Celeste, you should consider a corn snake. They are beautifully colored, stay small, and are pretty docile. They are also easy to care for. I used to have one.


----------

